# Silverking Wingbar complete for $3200 on Ebay



## Sped Man (Jun 13, 2015)

Right now there is a complete Wingbar bicycle with speedo mount and speedo for only $3200. Finally a decent realistic price. The bike looks awesome. It won't last. If you are looking for one go there now.


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=311381209356


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 13, 2015)

I can't believe it is still available!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 13, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> I can't believe it is still available!




Yea, me either. That's a great deal. Wish I could.


----------



## wcw2323 (Jun 15, 2015)

What do all the experts have to say about this bike??

There are a few re-pop items, but I would think it would be very hard to find an original.

Comments please!!

Warren







rollfaster said:


> Yea, me either. That's a great deal. Wish I could.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 15, 2015)

Economy is still in the doldrums.
The cash cow home equity is still at a low ebb.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2015)

I believe the economy has recovered nicely and don't think this is a factor here. If you want 100% original then this, of course, is not it. It seems the bike is fairly accurately represented and if you can live with some repo parts I think this is a good deal. DISCLAIMER-I am not an expert on these or anything else but based on MY observations this is what I think. V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 15, 2015)

Good looking bike in the photos although the repop parts would scare me off if I were a buyer. The fenders, especially the rear, seem suspect to me as well. That said, the seat, frame/fork and headlight are damn near worth the asking price.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jun 15, 2015)

The auction ended with the bike "unsold". 
I imagine it was sold outside of eBay. 
That's probably best for me. I was on the fence about to make the leap. 
I have to remind myself to hold out for the bike that's on the top of my wish list.


----------



## zephyrblau (May 20, 2016)

it's just as likely that the bike was parted out privately after the listing ended. something similar happened w/ a nearly identical looking Wingbar a year or two prior. 
ask me how I know


----------

